# Was kann ich mit meiner Jugendgruppe relativ leicht basteln ?



## Andre´ (10. Dezember 2016)

Hi Leute !

Bei uns sind jetzt die Weiher zugefroren und angeln fällt flach. Die Jungs und Mädels wollen trotzdem was machen, deshalb habe ich gedacht wir könnten was basteln.

Da ich leider bisher mit basteln nichts am Hut hatte, würde ich mich über ein paar Anregungen freuen. 

Zu beachten wäre noch dass wir das Vereinsheim benutzen und das auch wieder sauber verlassen müssen, also sägen o.ä fällt flach. Zudem muss ich die Kosten auf die Eltern umlegen für die Sachen die wir anschaffen, dh es sollte auch nicht zu teuer sein. 

Die Kinder sind meist 6-10 Jahre alt, also so richtig kompliziert ist auch schlecht. Das schränkt die Auswahl schon etwas ein. 

Meine ersten Einfälle waren Stahlvorfächer und Bissanzeiger. Mit mehr hab ich mich noch nicht beschäftigt ^^

Vielleicht hat jemand schon Erfahrung damit. Cool wären Kunstköder bauen, denke aber das wird zu teuer, bzw aufwendig. Eine Gruppenstunde dauert immer 2 Stunden und wir sind ca 15 Leute


Gruss 

edit:


so kurzes Update:


Wir haben jetzt mal 3 Basteltermine vereinbart bis ende Januar. 

Gekauft und bestellt habe ich: 

- Öhrhaken zum Bau von Methodvorfächern 
- 150 Jighaken zum Sonderpreis, daraus machen wir Dropshotmontagen und basteln mit Gummis, Lametta und Feedern, Köder zum Spinnfischen.
- Rohrisolierung 2 Meter und Stecknadeln zum Bau von Vorfachaufwicklern für die og Haken
- Lüftungsband zum Bau von Futterkörbchen mit Dachdeckerblei
- Guarkernmehl ( aktuelle Fisch und Fang ) und kleine verschliessbare Behälter zum mischen von Hakendips. Als Flavour nehm ich wohl Puddingpulver in verschiedenen Geschmacksrichtungen und Knoblauchpulver etc...
- Paniermehl zum mischen von Teig als Köder/Füllung Futterkorb für die Methodmontagen
das wird dann eingefroren in kleinen Portionen
- Haarnadeln und Kleber zum Bau von Bissanzeigern mit Legomännchen. 

Wichtig war mir dass wir die Sachen auch wirklich oft nutzen können und da wir sehr viel mit Futterkörbchen angeln, lag für mich recht nahe,einfach eine komplette Montage dafür zu bauen. Damit entwickeln die Kinder auch ein Verständnis wie das ganze funktioniert:

Sprich: Vorfächer , Korb, Köder, Dip, Futter, Bissanzeiger und damit es auch gut verstaut ist einen Vorfachwickler. Für die Spinnfischer dann noch das mit den Jighaken und Dropshotmontagen. Damit für alle was dabei ist.



Werde von den ersten Erfolgen oder Misserfolgen  berichten.

Danke nochmal für die zahlreichen Vorschläge, falls das Wetter weiter schlecht bleibt werden wir wohl noch mehr Sachen basteln.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was kann ich mit meiner Jugendgruppe relativ leicht basteln ?*

Stahlvorfach ist doch gut - angelpraktisch...
find ich klasse..

Genauso Haar-Vorfächer binden, Dropshotmontagen etc..


----------



## Andal (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was kann ich mit meiner Jugendgruppe relativ leicht basteln ?*

Posen bauen. Der Materialeinsatz ist sehr preiswert. Weinkorken, Schaschlikspieße, Schmirgelpapier... ein paar einfache Handwerkzeuge, etwas Lack.

Am Ende schiebst du eine Runde mit dem Staubsauger und alles ist gut.


----------



## bernie (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was kann ich mit meiner Jugendgruppe relativ leicht basteln ?*

Nistkästen... und die im Frühjahr zusammen aufhängen.

Noch die örtliche Presse hinzu und "die Angler" haben mal positive Berichterstattung


----------



## muddyliz (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was kann ich mit meiner Jugendgruppe relativ leicht basteln ?*

Schau mal auf meiner Homepage nach, da dürfte sich bestimmt etwas finden.
Weiterer Vorschlag: Knoten üben, erst mit Kordel, dann mit Angelschnur.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was kann ich mit meiner Jugendgruppe relativ leicht basteln ?*

An Posen hab ich auch gleich gedacht. Ist vielleicht etwas spannender und kreativer als Vorfächer baun.


----------



## Andre´ (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was kann ich mit meiner Jugendgruppe relativ leicht basteln ?*

Also immer her damit mit den Vorschlägen, wir werden das wohl bestimmt 2-3 Monate machen ^^ Denke nicht dass Januar und Februar fischbar werden.

Dropshpot Montage ist Super, einfach und nicht zu teuer. Haken binden ist auch ne gute Idee. In Verbindung damit dann gleich nen Hakenaufwickler damit wir die Vorfächer auch verstauen können. 
Posen klingt gut aber mit Korken fängt man bei uns leider keinen Fisch, dass muss schon etwas filigraner sein leider. 
Knoten binden machen wir an der Weihnachtsfeier morgen, auch ne Super Idee. 
Nistkästen klingt auch top, wird man aber wohl viel sägen müssen. 

Also wie gesagt gerne einfach mal alle Ideen reinschreiben, gerne auch mit Bauanleitung wenn sich jemand auskennt


@ Ernst schau ich mal rein , thx


----------



## macman (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was kann ich mit meiner Jugendgruppe relativ leicht basteln ?*

Hi ich finde gut was Du vorhast 
Für Nistkästen, die  Mitglieder fragen ob einer Dachdecker, Schreiner usw. ist und dir helfen kann Material zu besorgen,  vorbereiten was Sägen angeht. 
Posen aus Stroh-Trinkhalme, Schnuraufwickler aus Holz, Heizungsrohr Dämmmateriel usw. Rutenhalter aus Draht, Holz, HT Rohr. 
Die Kinder selber nach Ideen fragen wie man Tackle selber bastelt oder auch Sammelt.
Statt Blei zum Grundangeln, Stein mit Schnur selber knoten, Feederkörbe selber machen, (Haarwickler, ü-ei), Für Material Eltern, Mitglieder, Handwerksfirmen in der Region nach Material (Resten)  fragen.

Gruß Marco


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was kann ich mit meiner Jugendgruppe relativ leicht basteln ?*

mach lieber angelpraktisches wie die doofen Nistkästen...

Es sei denn, ihr habt ne Vogelschutzgruppe statt nen Angelgruppe als Jugendabteilung..

Die wollen doch angeln und was mit Angeln machen.

Knotentest.
Verschiedene Knoten bei verschiedenen Schnüren binden lassen, und dann testen, wanns reisst (entweder Zugwaage oder Wassereimer)...

Fliegen- oder Streamerbinden, wenn ihr einen habt, ders (vorführen und unterrichten) kann..

Haken tauschen an Blinkern und Wobblern, von stumpf auf scharf, von Drilling auf Einzelhaken...

Rollen auseinandernehmen, putzen und fetten.....

Gibt so viel anlgerisches, lass bloss den Schützerdreck mit Nistkasten und so..

Du musst Angler ranziehen, keine NABUisten...


----------



## Andal (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was kann ich mit meiner Jugendgruppe relativ leicht basteln ?*



Andre´ schrieb:


> Die Kinder sind meist 6-10 Jahre alt, also so richtig kompliziert ist auch schlecht.



Das sollte man schon berücksichtigen. |wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was kann ich mit meiner Jugendgruppe relativ leicht basteln ?*

stimmt - Fliegen/Streamerbinden wär da eher nix, Rollenpflege bedingt und besser nur mit aussen abspülen und ohne auseinanderbauen ;-)))


----------



## PirschHirsch (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was kann ich mit meiner Jugendgruppe relativ leicht basteln ?*

Ihnen die Grundzüge effektiver Systemoptimierung beibringen, damit sie wissen, wie sie stimmige Setups zukünftig am besten ohne fremde Hilfe aufbauen können.

Sprich: Mit ihnen zusammen sinnvolle Setups für verschiedene Zwecke aufbauen und ihnen genau erklären, warum die genau so aussehen, wie sie aussehen.

Anhand ihres eigenen bzw. vorhandenen Tackles, damit die lernen, richtig damit umzugehen.

Nichts super Kompliziertes oder Spezielles (ganz im Gegenteil), sondern solide Basics - die sich auch mit Günstig-Gerät problemlos umsetzen lassen (Systemoptimierung hat überhaupt nichts mit Monetärem zu tun, sondern mit gezielter Herangehensweise - also Fokus auf "Wie" und "Warum").

Warum es wichtig ist, auch auf Kleinteile zu achten etc. --> was sich auch gut mit Knotenüben etc. verbinden lässt.


----------



## Andal (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was kann ich mit meiner Jugendgruppe relativ leicht basteln ?*

Materialtests machen lassen... so lange bis sie selber sehen, warum billige Karabinerwirbel wirklich Kagge sind. Wie im Phsyik- und Chemieunterricht. Wenn es funkt, stinkt und scheppert ist es am schönsten! :m


----------



## jkc (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was kann ich mit meiner Jugendgruppe relativ leicht basteln ?*

Hi, Futterkörbe gehen auch gut. 
Dazu passenden "Maschendraht" zurecht schneiden und Schnittstellen ggf. entgraten; um einen Besenstiel "dengeln", die Nahtstelle entweder mit halbierten Maschen oder rostfreiem Rödeldraht zusammentüddeln und anschließend mit Blei abdecken. Zum einhängen entweder ein stabiles Gummi oder eine Schnurschlaufe unter dem Blei mit einarbeiten.
Blei entweder fertig dazu kaufen oder selber gießen (vermutlich besser ohne die Kinder oder nur vorführen).

Grüße JK


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was kann ich mit meiner Jugendgruppe relativ leicht basteln ?*



Andal schrieb:


> Materialtests machen lassen... so lange bis sie selber sehen, warum billige Karabinerwirbel wirklich Kagge sind. Wie im Phsyik- und Chemieunterricht. Wenn es funkt, stinkt und scheppert ist es am schönsten! :m


Genau!

Es muss was mit Angeln zu tun haben und funken, stinken und scheppern...

Wer damit keine Kids kriegt, lebt in ner kinder- und gewässerfreien Zone.....


Davon ab das Gleiche, was ich mit den Knotentests meinte:
Geht einfach, Kids lernen vernünftig Knoten binden und sehen Unterschiede der Knoten in der Praxis ..


----------



## PirschHirsch (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was kann ich mit meiner Jugendgruppe relativ leicht basteln ?*

Hmmm, wie wäre es denn mit Spinnerbau?

--> da sind die Einzelteile nicht soooooooo teuer (z. B. im Vergleich zu Wobblern) bei 6967875 verschiedenen Gestaltungsmöglichkeiten

--> groß, klein, bunt, rein-metallisch, Doppelblatt, Einzelblatt, mit Puschel oder ohne etc. etc. etc.

Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass z. B. bei Maro Spinnerbau sogar gratis Kurzanleitungen bzw. Ideen für gewisse Spinnertypen auf der HP stehen.

Sehr kreative Sache und nicht ganz so fizzelig wie Fliegenbinden.

Kraftaufwändigere Jobs wie Achsenbiegen etc. könnte man ihnen ja dann ggf. abnehmen. Aber den Kram gestaltungsmäßig aussuchen und dann auf die vorgebogene Achse fädeln - das könnten sie IMO problemlos.

Dürfte die Kids ordentlich zusatz-flashen, wenn sie dann evtl. nächstes Jahr was auf nen selbstgebauten Spinner fangen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was kann ich mit meiner Jugendgruppe relativ leicht basteln ?*

Spinnerbau ist coole Idee!
Bisschen wenig stinkend/funkend, aber das macht denen sicher Laune, wenn die das dann näxtes Jahr direkt am Wasser einsetzen können


----------



## Hoffi (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was kann ich mit meiner Jugendgruppe relativ leicht basteln ?*

Ich bin selber Jugendwart und ich kann folgende Sachen empfehlen.

1. Infoabende: Egal ob Raubfisch, Stippen oder Karpfenangeln. Die kids müssen das Grundprinzip beim angeln verstehen. Ich muss oft sehen, wie Kinder (bei denen die Eltern auch null Ahnung vom angeln haben) mit schweren posen oder hochseeruten mit dicker schnur auf rotaugen usw angeln. Klar fängt man irgendwann auch mal ein Fisch, aber das ist nicht so produktiv. Jeder Verein hat irgendwelche "Spezis", die würde ich einfach mal anhauen und fragen, ob die den kindern mal was beibringen können. Ich selbst kenne mich nur beim Stippen aus, das feederangeln war für mich auch eher was neues und ich hab mir auch intern aus den eigenen reihen tips geholt. Solche abende sind sehr produktiv.#6

2. sonst haben wir schon schon selber futter selber gemischt. aus einfachen haushaltswaren, biskuitkuchen, Paniermehl, vanillelockstoff, kakao usw. Ziel war es halt aus einfachen und günstigen Lebensmitteln, Grundfutter fürs Friedfischangeln zu mischen.

3. Boilies haben wir auch schon mal selber gemacht. oder auch Boiliehaken mit hair. 

4. oder mit der Jugend einfach mal einen Fotoabend machen und das vergangene Jahr revue passieren lassen. (Oder DVD abend mit Filmen aus diversen Zeitschriften)

usw.....:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was kann ich mit meiner Jugendgruppe relativ leicht basteln ?*

@ Höffi:
Super Ideen!

Grade auch  Futttermischen (Spinnerbau für Friedfischangler sozusagen, auch "sägefrei" ;.)))

Topp!!


----------



## pennfanatic (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was kann ich mit meiner Jugendgruppe relativ leicht basteln ?*

Oder einen Video Nachmittag.
Gibt ja genug Videos auf YouTube. Auch aus dem ab.
Dann vielleicht die Anregung eigene Videos zu drehen. Schätze die pänz haben meistens schon ein smartphone.



Im Gegensatz zu mir :vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was kann ich mit meiner Jugendgruppe relativ leicht basteln ?*

Das mit Schmartfon können die Lütten wahrscheinlich eher schon den Jugendwarten erklären, als andersrum ;-))))

Lass die Jungangler ruhig besser was angelpraktisches machen....


----------



## pennfanatic (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was kann ich mit meiner Jugendgruppe relativ leicht basteln ?*

Stimmt auch wieder.
Werde mit wohl ein seniorenhandy kaufen.
Mit dem neumodischen Zeugs kann ich nicht|supergri


----------



## Andal (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was kann ich mit meiner Jugendgruppe relativ leicht basteln ?*

Anatomie wäre auch noch was. Besorg jedem einen Köderfisch, tot natürlich, und dann lass sie den unter Anleitung und Erklärung sezieren. Zu Hause dürfen die das garantiert nicht. Sie lernen wirklich was und sie können etwas erzählen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was kann ich mit meiner Jugendgruppe relativ leicht basteln ?*

Wieso tot? Töten lernen müssen sie eh...
;-)))

Soll ja aber auch eher "sauber" zugehen laut TE, ob da wirklich sezieren das richtige wäre? 

Wäre vielleicht eher was für draussen, z. B. im Frühjahr am Forellenpuff oder wenn der Verein wieder mal 3 Zentner vorm Krafreitagangeln reinhaut..


----------



## kuttenkarl (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was kann ich mit meiner Jugendgruppe relativ leicht basteln ?*

Hallo miteinander,

für einen Futterkorb, eignet sich das Klebeblei von Alufelgen. Einfach beim Reifenhändler nach den alten gebrauchten fragen.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Andre´ (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was kann ich mit meiner Jugendgruppe relativ leicht basteln ?*

Futterkörbe hab ich schon erfolgreich mit meinen grossen Jungs aus der Gruppe gebastelt. Da ist eigentlich nur das Problem dass wir keinen passenden Draht finden der sich leicht verarbeiten lässt. Zurechtschneiden und biegen, dann einmal mit Dachdeckerblei umwickeln und ne Schlaufe mit Schnur dran, klappt top. Leider ist der Draht für die kleinen nicht händel bar. Das ist einfach zu hart für die. Falls da jemand was kennt was sich leicht schneiden und biegen lässt, immer her damit. Das wäre echt Klasse.

Ausnehmen können die alle schon recht gut  und Rollenpflege trau ich mich nicht ran ehrlich gesagt. edit: ah okay Andal, joa das wäre auch ne Idee

Videos werden wir natürlich auch mal schauen, wobei ich schon gerne was praktisches machen wollte, die sitzen eh daheim genug vor der Glotze.

Spinner bauen wäre Klasse, ich hab nur so in Erinnerung dass die Einzelteile schon recht teuer waren ? Bzw ist da auch wieder das Problem dass der Draht recht hart ist.

Teig herstellen hab ich auch noch rausgelesen, das lässt sich super machen. Herstellen und dann in kleinen Portionen einfrieren. gute Idee.

Grundsätzlich könnte man auch immer einen Tag eine Angelart durchnehmen, also Karpfen angeln , Stippen , Feedern . Da ist nur wieder das Problem das viele  Jungs halt eine Angel haben und vielleicht 2 Schwimmer und ein Blei. So richtig in die tiefe kann man da leider nicht gehn


dann gabs auch noch ein paar echt tolle Ideen die mir aber leider nicht so liegen, und ich auch glaub dass ich kein Bock drauf hab ^^ Mir muss es ja auch Spass machen, man kriegt ja kein Geld dafür dass man sich n paar hundert Stunden im Jahr kümmert.


Aber tolle Ideen bisher ich hab schon einiges Gefunden wo ich nie selbst drauf gekommen wäre


----------



## Andal (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was kann ich mit meiner Jugendgruppe relativ leicht basteln ?*

Da gehts ja nicht nur ums Ausnehmen. Welches Organ wofür... wie unterscheidet man die Arten... u.s.w.u.s.f..


----------



## Forellenberti (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was kann ich mit meiner Jugendgruppe relativ leicht basteln ?*

Hallo,

was mir dazu einfällt ist, Dinge aus "Restmaterialien" zu basteln, auf neudeutsch upsickling. Das hat zwei Effekte, die Kids sind schon mal mit der Materialbeschaffung im Vorfeld beschäftigt. Spontan fällt mir dazu ein Antitangelboom aus Sprühflaschenschläuchen ein, Grundbleie aus Kieselsteinen, Tiroler Hölzel etc.
Damit müsstest Du doch die Phantasie anregen können.

Je nach Räumlichkeiten wäre auch Fischzubereitung ein Thema z. B. Rotaugenburger.
Auch die Nistkastenidee ist eine gute Sache, damit die Kids ein Gefühl für Zusammenhänge in der Natur bekommen.

Gruß Forellenberti  :m|wavey:


----------



## Erdmännchen (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was kann ich mit meiner Jugendgruppe relativ leicht basteln ?*

Finde Spinner bauen eine klasse Idee für die Kinder. Jeder kann sich frei entfalten und im neuen Jahr damit eigene Fische fangen. Was gibt es für Kinder schöneres, als mit etwas eigenem Erfolg zu haben?
Dies kann man auch mit dem von Forellenberti genannten Upcycling verbinden. Extrem günstig dadurch. Spinner aus Kronkorken, Spinner aus einer Getränkedose, Blinker aus alten Teelöffeln, der Fantasie sind da keine Grenzen gesetzt. 
Die Kinder können kreativ werden, sich frei entfalten, je nach Alter kann man unterschiedliche Schwierigkeitsgrade wählen, es ist kostengünstig, die Kinder haben etwas in der Hand und lernen etwas über die Kunstköder. Was sollen sie darstellen, was sprechen sie beim Fisch an...


----------



## west1 (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was kann ich mit meiner Jugendgruppe relativ leicht basteln ?*

Zum Thema Spinner bauen.

Gute Spinnerblätter, aus dünnerem und leichteren Material hergestellt als das Zeugs das du in Deutschland bekommst, gibt es  hier.

Ich verwende eigentlich nur die Blätter in Copper - Standart in Größe 3 oder 4. Die Größe 3 sollte für die Kids am Anfang mal reichen.

Achsdraht gibt es auch bei dem Händler 0,8mm / 0,031".
Und die passenden Gelenke dazu sind Clevis Small.

Pack mal die drei Sachen, 50 Spinnerblätter, 100 Achsen und 100 Clives in den Warenkorb und frag den Händler noch den Gesamtkosten.  

Metallperlen bekommst du auch bei Ebay, pro Spinner 2 Stück.

Solltet ihr dann Spinner bauen wollen schreib mir eine PN wegen den Achskörper (Gewichte).


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was kann ich mit meiner Jugendgruppe relativ leicht basteln ?*



Andre´ schrieb:


> Aber tolle Ideen bisher ich hab schon einiges Gefunden wo ich nie selbst drauf gekommen wäre


Stimm, war einiges dabei, an das ich auch noch nicht gedacht habe..


----------



## Andre´ (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was kann ich mit meiner Jugendgruppe relativ leicht basteln ?*

@ West , das ist ja Klasse , schau ich mir an und bin mir auch ziemlich sicher dass wir das durch ziehen. Muss nur nochmal die Kosten kalkulieren

@ Berti und Erdmännchen, danke für die Anregungen hab ich im Hinterkopf


----------



## muddyliz (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was kann ich mit meiner Jugendgruppe relativ leicht basteln ?*

Bezüglich Material für Futterkörbchen: Schau mal nach Lüftungsband/Traufgitter/Lüftungsgitter/Vogelschutzgitter. Das ist aus Plastik und leichter zu verarbeiten als Drahtgitter. Und preiswert ist es auch.


----------



## fritte (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was kann ich mit meiner Jugendgruppe relativ leicht basteln ?*

Hattet ihr schon Blei gießen?
Posenbau aus balsaholz oder gar mal nen wobbler komplett selber machen.?
Gummis gießen? Das qualmt, das stinkt ist etwas gefährlicher und interessanter meist für die Kids.
Ansonsten wäre ich auch mal für Theorie im Bereich Entomologie da könnten auch die erwachsenen ab und an mal mit hören.
Und im Frühjahr ab ans Wasser und das erlernte zeigen und insekten suchn und erkennen.

Schon mal die kids gefragt was die am liebsten machen würden?
Wo deren Interessen beim Angeln liegen usw.

Wenn die Kids etwas älter wären und Dreck kein Thema wäre hätte ich gesagt nen Messer feilen! 
Aber dazu brauch man schon wieder mehr Platz und etwas Ausrüstung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was kann ich mit meiner Jugendgruppe relativ leicht basteln ?*

Vielleicht erstmal besser Messer schleifen/schärfen als gleich feilen/schmieden?
;-)))

Wobei das den Wänsten gefallen dürfte  - coole Messer  basteln.....


----------



## Andre´ (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was kann ich mit meiner Jugendgruppe relativ leicht basteln ?*

Danke muddy , den Tip ist Klasse , guck ich mir auch an.

@ fritte , Blei giessen kann man mit so jungen Kindern absolut vergessen. Hab ich mit den grossen gemacht und selbst da musst du höllisch aufpassen dass die sich nix tun. Ich bin ja dran wenn da was passiert.. Mit dem Messer ist das das gleiche leider
Zudem sind die Dämpfe ja giftig, das kann ich leider nicht in der Hütte machen. Insektenkunde ist aber durchaus interessant


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was kann ich mit meiner Jugendgruppe relativ leicht basteln ?*



Andre´ schrieb:


> Bei uns sind jetzt die Weiher zugefroren und angeln fällt flach. Die Jungs und Mädels wollen trotzdem was machen, deshalb habe ich gedacht wir könnten was basteln.


 Gute Entscheidung und der erste Schritt



Andre´ schrieb:


> Da ich leider bisher damit nichts am Hut hatte, würde ich mich über ein paar Anregungen freuen.


 Wie kam es dazu das du Jugendwart wurdest?
Gab es einen Vorgänger der dir ggf. Hilfestellung geben kann?



Andre´ schrieb:


> Zu beachten wäre noch dass wir das Vereinsheim benutzen und das auch wieder sauber verlassen müssen,


 Ist beides eine Selbstverständlichkeit!


Andre´ schrieb:


> also sägen o.ä fällt flach.


Vor die Tür gehen, gibt es ein Außengelände?

Kann es sein das der Verein nicht viel von der Jugendarbeit hält? Dann wünsche ich dir viel Durchhaltevermögen und langen Atem!
Wie der Name es schon sagt: Vereinsheim - also ist es für alle Mitglieder und nich tnur für die alten Herren...



Andre´ schrieb:


> Zudem muss ich die Kosten auf die Eltern umlegen für die Sachen die wir anschaffen, dh es sollte auch nicht zu teuer sein.


Das finde ich mehr als suspekt!! 

Ein Verein hat normalerweise ein Budget für seine Jugendgruppe und bekommt auch Zuschüsse vom Sportbund, Kreisverwaltung, Stadt usw.
Grade bei einer Größe von 15 Kindern darf es nicht am Geld hängen.
Hier würde ich an deiner Stelle mal mit dem Kassierer reden und dieses Budget anfordern! Es wäre nicht der erste Verein wo Gelder für die Jugendarbeit für andere Sachen verwendet werden.
Es kann nicht sein das die Eltern dafür zahlen müssen!!

Auch wenn Thomas das bauen von Nistkästen kritisiert - es ist oftmals ein Schritt den Kindern die Zusammenhänge am / im Wasser und in der Natur zu erklären.
Zeitgleich kann man am Gewässer Laichmöglichkeiten für die Fische schaffen und so den Blickwinkel erweitern.
Ja, wir sind in erster Linie Angler - aber wir nutzen das Gewässer und zu einem Gewässer gehört auch die Flora und Fauna des Ufers.
So ist z.B. ein Schilfbestand ist für Vögel und Fische gleichermaßen wichtig.



Andre´ schrieb:


> Meine ersten Einfälle waren Stahlvorfächer und Bissanzeiger. Mit mehr hab ich mich noch nicht beschäftigt ^^


 Google mal die Bücher von Eckard Wiedeholz "200 Anglertricks" und "200 weitere Anglertricks".
Grade diese Sachen haben meiner Meinung nach nichts an Bedeutung verloren und viele Sachen können auch von Kindern gebaut und genutzt werden.


----------



## wusel345 (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was kann ich mit meiner Jugendgruppe relativ leicht basteln ?*

Mal weg vom Angeln etwas sinnvilles bauen. Wie wäre es mit mehreren Insektenhotels, die entweder im eigenen Garten oder am Vereinssee installiert werden? Ich fänds gut! Schließlich sind wir auch Naturschützer und tun was für die Umwelt.


----------



## Andre´ (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was kann ich mit meiner Jugendgruppe relativ leicht basteln ?*

So kurze Rückmeldung zu Deinem Beitrag, Monster. 
Ich hab mit 5 Kindern vor 5 Jahren in der Jugendgruppe angefangen, mittlerweile sind wir ca 30 von denen meisten ca 15 zu den Jugendstunden kommen. Bei einer Mitgliederzahl von ca 50 Erwachsenen finde ich das schon okay, wir sind ein sehr kleiner Verein. bzw können wir zu zweit auch nicht mehr beaufsichtigen. 
Ich hab *vollste Rückendeckung von meinem Verein* auch in finanzieller Hinsicht. Wir veranstalten ein Zeltlager und eine Weihnachtsfeier die der Verein komplett bezahlt sowie auch noch ein Budget für andere Anschaffungen und Geschenke bereit hält. Das sind mehrere hundert Euro die der Verein gerne ausgibt. Jedoch ist auch irgendwann Schluss mit dem Punkt wo ich unendlich Budget einfordern kann und auch will. Bitte mit der Generalkritik ohne Vorwissen ein bisschen zurück halten.
Die Anglertips guck ich mir mal an. 

Und mit nichts am Hut , hat sich auf das Basteln bezogen , nicht auf den Umgang mit Kindern. Mit denen komm ich sehr gut klar

@ Wusel Brutkasten und Insektenhotel , hab ich auch abgespeichert.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was kann ich mit meiner Jugendgruppe relativ leicht basteln ?*

Ah, das konnte man aus deinem Beitrag nicht rauslesen - ich habe das so verstanden das du da eher der Einzelkämpfer bist und verloren auf weiter Flur bist.

Zu den obigen Beiträgen: 
- Blei gießen: vergesst es mit Kindern... 
- Das Insektenhotel: sehr gute Idee!! Vor allem weil man die Materialen nahezu kostenfrei besorgen kann.


----------



## Franz_16 (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was kann ich mit meiner Jugendgruppe relativ leicht basteln ?*

Zum Thema Bissanzeiger bauen, hat Boardie zw-chris in diesem Thread: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=50032 
mal was ziemlich cooles eingestellt:


----------



## PirschHirsch (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was kann ich mit meiner Jugendgruppe relativ leicht basteln ?*

€ TE:

Vielleicht auch bei einer des Sessions mal was "Fischiges" kochen (Kochen ist ja auch ne Art von "Basteln")?

Beispielsweise räuchern per Tischräucherofen - vom Ausnehmen und Einlegen usw. bis hin zum gemeinsamen Futtern der Endprodukte. Paar Forellen besorgen und dann ab dafür.

Finde ich super, wie Du Dich da engagierst und Dir Gedanken machst.

Bei mir als Jungangler vor Urzeiten war das auch so - bin heute noch dankbar, da einen super Jugendwart gehabt zu haben, der uns damals richtig solide Sachen gezeigt hat.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was kann ich mit meiner Jugendgruppe relativ leicht basteln ?*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> bin heute noch dankbar, da einen super Jugendwart gehabt zu haben, der uns damals richtig solide Sachen gezeigt hat.




Unserer war ständig besoffen ...

@TE: Deine Kiddis sind ja zum Großteil wohl noch im Grundschulalter. Neben Bastelprojekten würde ich auch an Filme denken, die den Kleinen die ökologischen Systeme von Bach, Fluss, Tümpel, See und Meer nahe bringen. Wäre doch einseitig, wenn es nur um Fische gehen würde, nicht wahr ?


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was kann ich mit meiner Jugendgruppe relativ leicht basteln ?*

Oder vielleicht mal einen Bachlauf in einem Aquarium oder einer Wanne nachstellen, mit Wasserfällen, Steinen, ruhigen Abschnitten, Rückströmungen...
Als Krönung dann noch mit Forellenbrut besetzen :m


----------



## PirschHirsch (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was kann ich mit meiner Jugendgruppe relativ leicht basteln ?*

Vielleicht auch persönliche Fangbücher für jeden der Kiddies gestalten - aber nicht "statistisch", sondern von Stil her eher "künstlerisch" wie ein Poesiealbum

--> zum Einkleben von Fangbildern nebst Kommentaren dazu schreiben (= eine kleine Geschichte zum jeweiligen Fang - "Mein erster Hecht" mit Bild davon etc.).

Da können dann zusätzlich auch noch Bilder von eventuellen Angelausflügen, Gewässer-Putzeten usw. mit rein.

Kann man beliebig mit Aufklebern usw. verzieren. Also quasi komplett oldschool und "analog vorzeigbar" als bewusster und kreativer Gegenpol zu unpersönlichem/beliebig austauschbarem Rein-Digitalkram.

Könnte eine individuelle und langanhaltende Leidenschaft fürs Angeln IMO super (mit-)fördern, weil es potenziell eine ganz persönliche Bindung an die / Auseinandersetzung mit der Sache erzeugt.

Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn manche der Kiddies so ein Ding als schöne Erinnerung dann noch jahrelang aufheben und vielleicht irgendwann sogar mal stolz ihren eigenen Kindern zeigen.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was kann ich mit meiner Jugendgruppe relativ leicht basteln ?*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Vielleicht auch persönliche Fangbücher für jeden der Kiddies gestalten - aber nicht "statistisch", sondern von Stil her eher "künstlerisch" wie ein Poesiealbum
> 
> --> zum Einkleben von Fangbildern nebst Kommentaren dazu schreiben (= eine kleine Geschichte zum jeweiligen Fang) usw.
> 
> Kann man prima mit Aufklebern usw. verzieren. Also quasi komplett oldschool und "analog vorzeigbar" als bewusster und kreativer Gegenpol zu unpersönlichem Rein-Digitalkram.




Coole Idee, sowas fehlt mir auch noch :vik:!


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was kann ich mit meiner Jugendgruppe relativ leicht basteln ?*

Das mit den Fangbüchern find ich auch klasse  - klar angelpraktischer Bezug und kein Schützergedöns..


----------



## Andre´ (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was kann ich mit meiner Jugendgruppe relativ leicht basteln ?*

Coole Sachen sind da dabei , Fang buch ist echt witzig


----------



## PirschHirsch (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was kann ich mit meiner Jugendgruppe relativ leicht basteln ?*

Das "Statistische" (was ja trotzdem nicht ganz uninteressant ist), kann man dann parallel "durch die Hintertür" einführen

--> den Kiddies dabei erklären, warum es sinnvoll sein kann, z. B. auch mal Faktoren wie Wassertemperatur, ausgelotete Tiefe, jeweiliges Wetter etc. zu analysieren und evtl. festzuhalten.

Aber eben im konkreten Fangbuch-Fall NICHT mit Schwerpunkt auf nackten und langweiligen Fakten/Zahlen/Analyse-Aspekten - diese quasi einfach nur nebenbei mal ansprechen und keinesfalls "exerzieren" ("Drillen" sollte sich rein auf die Fische beschränken - wir sind ja nicht aufm Kasernenhof).

Im Zentrum sollte dabei daher ganz eindeutig das jeweilige Angelerlebnis inkl. nette Mini-Dokumentation in "Geschichtenform" stehen - denn DIESES = das ERLEBNIS begeistert, was öde Zahlen nicht tun.

Aber so kann man den Kiddies beibringen, dass ein paar festgestellte Fakten trotzdem durchaus zu einem super Angelerlebnis beitragen können.

So kann man ihnen dann nebenbei z. B. auch "automatisch" erklären, warum man im Winter potenziell anders angeln sollte als im Sommer usw.

Sowas senkt zukünftig die Wahrscheinlichkeit für völlig plan- und erfolgloses "Fire and Forget" der willkürlichen Art doch sehr = man führt die Kids nebenbei in die Grundzüge des "Gewässer-Lesens" ein (wozu halt auch mal Temperaturmessung, Tiefenermittlung usw. gehören). 

Darauf haben die aber nur Bock, wenn das nicht "langweilig-schulmäßig" ausfällt bzw. nicht der Hauptfokus ist.

Ist ja kein Muss, sondern nur ein Kann - einfach, damit die Kids nebenbei mal was davon gehört haben. In der Hoffnung, dass für später zumindest bisle was davon hängenbleibt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was kann ich mit meiner Jugendgruppe relativ leicht basteln ?*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Im Zentrum sollte dabei ganz eindeutig das jeweilige Angelerlebnis stehen - denn DIESES begeistert, was öde Zahlen zunächst nicht tun.
> 
> Aber so kann man den Kiddies beibringen, dass ein paar festgestellte Fakten durchaus zu einem super Angelerlebnis beitragen können.


Du solltest Jugendreferent im B-W - Verband werden...
:q:q


----------



## PirschHirsch (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was kann ich mit meiner Jugendgruppe relativ leicht basteln ?*

Echte Leidenschaft weckt man halt nur mit etwas, das echte Leidenschaft schafft = der Flash durch einen selbst überlisteten Fisch am Haken.

Wer auf dieses voll abfährt, wird sich FREIWILLIG auch mal um Gewässer kümmern usw., um weiterhin voll drauf abfahren zu können.

Während gezielte Andersrum-Indoktrinierung aufgrund ihrer Kreuzödigkeit insbesondere bei Kiddies voll nach hinten losgeht - die Kiddies sollen ja schließlich fürs Angeln begeistert und nicht davon abgeschreckt werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was kann ich mit meiner Jugendgruppe relativ leicht basteln ?*

Eben!!!!!!!
ans praktische Angeln ran, nicht ans Schützen!!


----------



## raxrue (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was kann ich mit meiner Jugendgruppe relativ leicht basteln ?*

Wenns vom Platz her geht die vorher gebastelten Blinker (Blei) mit Zielwerfen in Wettkampfmanier in Eimer (Schüsseln) mit kleinen Gewinnen wie Gummifische ,Blinker usw und verschiedenen Wurftechniken..Überkopf Unterhandwürfe..Schnippsen des Köders wenn kein Platz zum auswerfen usw..


----------



## PirschHirsch (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was kann ich mit meiner Jugendgruppe relativ leicht basteln ?*

Das wäre mir persönlich damals viel zu "trocken" gewesen - ich  wollte Köder jeglicher Art nur werfen, wenn dabei jeweils eine konkrete Chance bestand, etwas zu fangen.

Sprich: Köder mit echtem Haken in echte Gewässer werfen und nicht an "Ersatzorte" ohne Fische. 

Wenn mir da einer mit Casting gekommen wäre, hätte ich dem ins Gesicht gesagt "Fuck you, auf ner Wiese gibt es keine Hechte".

Da gilt das IMO genauso: Wer mal losgeangelt und gefangen hat, aber dann evtl. Defizite an seiner Wurftechnik feststellt, wird FREIWILLIG evtl. auch mal auf der Wiese üben. Wenn er denn Lust dazu hat.

Aber wozu ne Wiese - an einem normalen Gewässer kann auch quasi-verlustfrei das Werfen mit Kids geübt werden, wenn die Stelle entsprechend gewählt wird (also keine üblen Hindernisse in der Nähe usw.)

--> und dabei besteht jederzeit die Chance auf nen echten Biss plus Drill.

Worum es jedem leidenschaftlichen Angler doch in erster Linie geht - er will was an den Haken bekommen. DAS erzeugt den Flash, nichts anderes. Und DAS ist darum der entscheidende Unterschied.

Was wiederum Trockenübungen NICHT bieten können.

So nen Eimer-Contest kann man schon mal machen im Rahmen einer Weihnachtsfeier etc. - aber IMO wirklich auch nur da als reiner Zusatz-Gag und keinesfalls als regelmäßiges "Programm".


----------



## bernie (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was kann ich mit meiner Jugendgruppe relativ leicht basteln ?*

Was auch gut kommt:
Sprich mit Eurem Gewässerwart und macht mit den Kiddies eine Gewässeruntersuchung mit allem Drum und Dran...... da sind die verrückt bei der Sache


----------



## Peter_Piper (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was kann ich mit meiner Jugendgruppe relativ leicht basteln ?*

Hallo,
erst einmal finde ich es toll, dass du dich für deine Jugendgrupe engagierst.!!!

Viele gute Vorschläge wurden ja bereits gemacht,..(übrigens finde ich nicht, dass Insektenhotels/Nisthilfen bauen etwas mit Schützergedöns zu tun hat, sondern einfach dazugehört!)

Einzelne Angregungen findest du HIER und auch HIER. Wir haben selbst 6-7 jährige Kiddies  und wenn wir z.B. Totholzverstecke o.ä. anlegen,  sind sie ganz wild darauf, draußen zu helfen.


----------



## Schleie60 (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was kann ich mit meiner Jugendgruppe relativ leicht basteln ?*

Hi #h  Das einfachste sind Ü..Eier, machen keinen Dreck bißchen isolierten starren Draht bei Kindern gerne bunt u ne heiße Nadel für,s kleine Loch das wars. Schöner Nachtsbissanzeiger u lautlos, angle ich heute noch mit 
U ich angle schon in bißchen lange. Schöne Weihnachten |wavey:


----------



## macman (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was kann ich mit meiner Jugendgruppe relativ leicht basteln ?*

Es gibt viele Möglichkeiten. 

Es sollte nur nicht vergessen werden das auch 6 Jährige Kids dabei sind. Wie sieht es da mit lesen und schreiben aus? Man sollte auch überlegen Spinner, Blinker und co. Sind nur Cool mit Drillingen Die 10 Jährigen werden begeistert sein bei den 6 Jährigen kann dann mal einer im Finger stecken. 

Zuviel Theorie kann schnell langweilig werden, ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht das wenn Kinder selber mit entscheiden können mehr Spaß an der Sache haben.  Fisch Karten von den Fischen im Vereinsgewässer zeigen Kids müssen erraten was das für ein Fisch ist welche Merkmale unterscheiden sie Bilder dazu malen,  wie sie den beangeln können welche Methode und dafür Tackel selber Basteln. Die jüngeren auf Friedfisch Futterkorb, Posen und co. Die Älteren z.b. Hecht= Spinner.

Insektenhotel, Nistkästen sind Rand Beschäftigung aber auch mit dem Sinn, was essen Fische- wer isst Fische. 
Welche Insekten werden von welchen Fisch gegessen, welche werden verschmäht und warum. Welche Vögel Essen Fische, welche nicht. Wie lese ich das Gewässer wo habe ich Gute Aussichten Fang zu machen. Schlechtes Wetter Gewässer zugefroren im Vereinsheim Theorie und Bastel. Besseres Wetter am Gewässer Praxis. Wie schon von jemandem erwähnt Knotenkunde mit Wassereimer Test. 
Köder Beschaffung welche Würmer finde ich wo. Wie hat man früher geangelt. Darauf achten wie die Kids darauf reagieren und manche Dinge abkürzen wo Interesse herrscht vertiefen.

Verhalten am Wasser: Welche Tiere gibt’s am Gewässer und wie begegne ich ihnen. Sprich Wildschweine, Kreuzotter oder Ringelnatter usw. Erste Hilfe am Gewässer (was mache ich wenn ein Haken im Finger steckt). Hört sich zwar trocken an aber es kommt da drauf an wie du es vermittelst. Nach dem Motto Lachen ist gesund. Auch kurioses wie Hecht erstickt an Hecht usw.

Schreib mal ab und zu wie die Kids auf die Ideen reagieren und wir können besser einschätzen was für Tipps wir dir noch geben können die passen.


----------



## KptIglo (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was kann ich mit meiner Jugendgruppe relativ leicht basteln ?*

Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, das ein selbstgebaute Angelrute auch in diesem Alter möglich sein kann. Mir ist bekannt, das Karl Bartsch Rutenbaukurse vor Ort, insbesondere für Jugendgruppen anbietet. 

http://www.rutenbau.eu/bartsch/index.php/rutenbaukurs


----------



## Allround-Angler (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was kann ich mit meiner Jugendgruppe relativ leicht basteln ?*



KptIglo schrieb:


> Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, das ein selbstgebaute Angelrute auch in diesem Alter möglich sein kann. Mir ist bekannt, das Karl Bartsch Rutenbaukurse vor Ort, insbesondere für Jugendgruppen anbietet.
> 
> http://www.rutenbau.eu/bartsch/index.php/rutenbaukurs




Oder einfach nur ein bischen "tunen". Spitzenring wechseln, Ringe tauschen, Rutenspitze in Leuchtfarbe lackieren, Zierwicklungen draufmachen, ausbalancieren, etc.....

Aus leeren Tintenpatronen und Zahnstochern läßt sich sehr leicht ein sensibler Schwimmer bauen, mit mehreren Tintenpatronen und Schaschlikstab auch mit höherer Tragkraft.


----------



## Forellenberti (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was kann ich mit meiner Jugendgruppe relativ leicht basteln ?*

Hallo,

da kam ja einiges zusammen. Auf die Idee mit den Tintenpatronen bin ich selbst nicht gekommen. Die Figurenbissanzeiger (ich glaube Playmobil) finde ich besonders Witzig und kommt sicher an. "Upsikling" regt meiner Meinung nach die Phantasie der Kidies an und sie bekommen nebenbei noch etwas Physikuntericht. Ich finde dafür sind Foren da, dass man sich gegenseitig hilft.

Nistkästen und Insektenhotels sehe ich nicht als "Schützergedöns" an.
Damit kann man, wie schon gesagt, den Kindern die Zusammenhänge nahebringen. Es soll mir mal einer gegenteiliges behaupten, dass sich das oder die Kinder nicht freuen, wenn im Sommer bei einem Spaziergang entdeckt wird, dass genau ihr Nistkasten bewohnt ist.

Gruss Forellenberti


----------



## wusel345 (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was kann ich mit meiner Jugendgruppe relativ leicht basteln ?*

Hast recht Forellenberti, warum sollen angelnde Kids nicht auch in gewissem Sinne zu Naturschützern heranerzogen werden? Auch an unseren Gewässern hängen von unserem Verein aufgehängte Nistkästen, die teilweise von Vögen sowie auch von Hornissen bewohnt werden. Selbst mir alter Sack von 67 Jahen macht es Spaß, im Frühjahr/Sommer dem bunten Treiben beim Angeln zuzuschauen. 

Den Kids neben dem Angeln auch die Natur nahe bringen, in der sie sich aufhalten. Dass könnte auch ein Ziel sein. Ich war als Kind viel in der Natur unterwegs und habe es nie bereut.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was kann ich mit meiner Jugendgruppe relativ leicht basteln ?*



wusel345 schrieb:


> Hast recht Forellenberti, warum sollen angelnde Kids nicht auch in gewissem Sinne zu Naturschützern heranerzogen werden? Auch an unseren Gewässern hängen von unserem Verein aufgehängte Nistkästen, die teilweise von Vögen sowie auch von Hornissen bewohnt werden. Selbst mir alter Sack von 67 Jahen macht es Spaß, im Frühjahr/Sommer dem bunten Treiben beim Angeln zuzuschauen.
> 
> Den Kids neben dem Angeln auch die Natur nahe bringen, in der sie sich aufhalten. Dass könnte auch ein Ziel sein. Ich war als Kind viel in der Natur unterwegs und habe es nie bereut.



Wir haben unserem nunmehr fünfjährigen Sohn recht schnell vermittelt (und tun es immer wieder), dass man mit der Kreatur nicht spielt. 
Er geht wenn´s warm ist auch gerne mit angeln. Ob das nun irgendwann mal eine wirkliche Leidenschaft von ihm wird, soll er selbst entscheiden. Ich will und werde da nichts "heranziehen".

Aber wenn man schon das Basteln von Nistkästen als Schützergedöns und heimliche Anbiederung an den Feind abtut, wird es langsam unheimlich.


----------



## bernie (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was kann ich mit meiner Jugendgruppe relativ leicht basteln ?*



Buds Ben Cêre schrieb:


> Aber wenn man schon das Basteln von  Nistkästen als Schützergedöns und heimliche Anbiederung an den Feind  abtut, wird es langsam unheimlich.




DAS beruhigt mich 

Ich dachte schon, ich bin zu alt(modisch) für die heutige Welt...
DANKE! :m


----------



## Andre´ (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was kann ich mit meiner Jugendgruppe relativ leicht basteln ?*

Hi Leute vielen Dank für die tollen Beiträge und Rückmeldungen. Es ist Klasse dass Ihr so engagiert bei der Sache seid. Ich kann nicht mehr auf jeden Beitrag eingehen bei so vielen Ideen, aber Ihr könnt Euch Sicher sein dass ich hier alles lese und mitbekomme. In den nächsten Tagen werde ich mal ein bisschen was bestellen damit wir dann im Januar anfangen können zu bauen. 
Und natürlich freu ich mich über jeden weiteren Vorschlag sehr


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was kann ich mit meiner Jugendgruppe relativ leicht basteln ?*

#6#6#6


----------



## Andal (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was kann ich mit meiner Jugendgruppe relativ leicht basteln ?*

Und wenn du ganz spezielle Kinder mit in der Runde hast, kannst du sie ja den Zielfisch tanzen lassen!


----------



## Franky (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was kann ich mit meiner Jugendgruppe relativ leicht basteln ?*

Ich fürchte, kinder dieser elternschaft werden selten zum angeln kommen...


----------



## Michel_0815 (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was kann ich mit meiner Jugendgruppe relativ leicht basteln ?*

Super Projekt und tolles Engagement! Hier sind ja schon wirklich viele toller Ideen. Aber ich mache trotzdem ein paar Vorschläge die ich bisher noch nicht gelesen haben. im Prinzip aber eigentlich alles alte "Klassiker".

1. Blinker aus altem Löffel bauen
2. Barschhegene aus Silberpapier vom Kaugummi bzw Alufolie.
3. Spinner aus Kronkorken 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hcxbgn72J_M
4. Schöne Astgabeln suchen als Rutenständer oder mit einem alten Fahradschlauch und Kabelbindern zur Futterschleuder machen. Wobei da vielleicht die Verletzungsgefahr etwas zu hoch ist |rolleyes

Der Materialeinsatz ist bei allem gering. Man bräuchte als Werkzeug eigentlich nur einen Handbohrer. Löffel und Kronkorken könnte man noch anmalen nach Lust und Laune.
Es gibt glaube ich kaum was schöneres, als wenn man mit einem selbstgebauten Köder irgendwann einen Fisch fängt #h


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was kann ich mit meiner Jugendgruppe relativ leicht basteln ?*



Michel_0815 schrieb:


> Blinker aus altem Löffel bauen




Oder aus dem Stiel einer kleinen Kuchengabel. Absägen, zwei Löcher rein, Sprengringe und Drillinge dran.
Eventuell brauchts vorne und hinten noch je eine Wölbung: fertig!

So etwa: http://www.broesel-online.de/images/blinker-fight+silda_seite.jpg


----------



## u-see fischer (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was kann ich mit meiner Jugendgruppe relativ leicht basteln ?*



Buds Ben Cêre schrieb:


> Oder aus dem Stiel einer kleinen Kuchengabel. Absägen, zwei Löcher rein, Sprengringe und Drillinge dran.....





Michel_0815 schrieb:


> 1. Blinker aus altem Löffel bauen





Andre´ schrieb:


> ....Die Kinder sind meist 6-10 Jahre alt, also so richtig kompliziert ist auch schlecht. Das schränkt die Auswahl schon etwas ein. ....



 Wäre mir bei 6 - 10 jährigen Kinder alles zu gefährlich. 

 Habe selber gesehen, wie sich ein 15 - 16 Jähriger mit einer Handbohrmaschine fast zu 50% selber skalpiert hat. 

 Posenbau war auch mein erster Gedanke, aber auch dafür werden u.U. Maschinen benötigt. Alternativ könnte man die einzelnen Komponente der Posen oder auch Blinker vorgefertigt mitbringen und lässt diese dann von den Kinder zusammen bauen. Bei Blinker und Angelhaken allgemein muss man als Aufsichtspersonal schon sehr aufpassen.

 Hatte nicht der Boardie Siever mal ein ähnliches Projekt, damals allerdings mit Menschen mit Behinderung?


----------



## PirschHirsch (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was kann ich mit meiner Jugendgruppe relativ leicht basteln ?*

An Drillinge und Bohrmaschinen würde ich die Kids auch nicht unbedingt ranlassen.

Aber ich sehe kein Problem, wenn man sie alle ungefährlichen Arbeitsschritte (z. B. Achsen-Auffädeln bei Spinnern, Blinker-Bekleben mit Reflexfolie etc.) machen lässt und den Rest selbst übernimmt bzw. vorbereitet.


----------



## u-see fischer (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was kann ich mit meiner Jugendgruppe relativ leicht basteln ?*



Kuddeldaddel schrieb:


> Häää,mit 15-16 Jahren gehen einige in die Lehre. Dort wird gebohrt, geschweißt, an der Drehbank gearbeitet... da kann immer was passieren... Sind doch keine Weicheier mit 15 / 16. Müssen halt aufpassen.



Bitte richtig lesen: Die Jugendgruppe des TE ist zwischen 6 und 10 Jahre alt, siehe mein Zitat oder Eingangspost.

Habe einen Auszubildenden gesehen, der im Alter von 15 - 16 Jahre beim Bohren sich selber fast skalpiert hat. Bei Jugendgruppe zwischen 15 - 16 Jahren hätte ich auch kein Problem mit Bohren oder Umgang mit Angelhaken.

 Edit: Da ist der Post, auf dem sich meine Antwort bezog, gerade verschwunden.


----------



## keinangelprofi (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was kann ich mit meiner Jugendgruppe relativ leicht basteln ?*

Das habe ich mir die Tage gebastelt.

http://www.directupload.net/file/d/4568/dojwu9x3_jpg.htm

das kann man auch mit Kids machen. Für 6 Jährige vielleicht noch eine Herausforderung. Mein 5-jähriger wollte auch helfen, war aber noch schwierig...

 Mit Haken, Drillinge usw würde ich auch nicht hantieren...


----------



## shaps (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was kann ich mit meiner Jugendgruppe relativ leicht basteln ?*

Eine Idee wäre es auch, kleine Wobbler aus Fimo zu bauen. Die Modelliermasse gibt es in vielen Farben und lässt sich relativ einfach verarbeiten.  
 Einfach eine Drahtachse biegen, evtl. nen Schrotblei auf die Achse zur Beschwerung, Fimo drum rum kneten und als Tauchschaufel nimmt man den Verschluss von einer Coladose. Um das Rausschneiden der Tauchschaufeln aus den Dosen und das Härten der Fimo-Wobbler im Ofen solltest du dich kümmern. Den Rest bekommen die Kids hin. 

Hatte das als Kind damals selbst mal ausprobiert. Es geht schnell und es funktioniert


----------



## Forellenberti (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was kann ich mit meiner Jugendgruppe relativ leicht basteln ?*

Hallo,

bei Nistkästen und Co geht es mir darum den Kindern das Natursystem nahezubringen und zu erklären, dass alles irgendwie zusammen gehört. Auf keinen Fall um Anbiederung bei "Extremnaturfreaks".

@Andre' ich freue mich über einen Bericht über die Aktion, vielleicht noch mit Bildern. Auch ich habe einige Anregungen bekommen und werde die eine oder andere mal ausprobieren.

Viel Erfolg, ich bin mir sicher das wird die Kids begeistern und eine gelungene Veranstaltung werden.

Gruß Forellenberti:m


----------



## Heilbutt (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was kann ich mit meiner Jugendgruppe relativ leicht basteln ?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> mach lieber angelpraktisches wie die doofen Nistkästen...
> 
> Es sei denn, ihr habt ne Vogelschutzgruppe statt nen Angelgruppe als Jugendabteilung..
> 
> ...



#d#d#d
Sorry Thomas, aber das ist wieder einmal ein Beweis dafür wie verbohrt Du inzwischen leider denkst....#q


*Reklamieren wir in den zahlreichen Diskussionen rund um unser aller Hobby nicht so oft für uns das wir auch Naturschützer sind?!?!? |bigeyes*

Echt ein "prima Statement" für jemanden der Öffentlichkeitsarbeit machen will...#d

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Sharpo (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was kann ich mit meiner Jugendgruppe relativ leicht basteln ?*

Was haben Nistkästen mit Naturschutz zu tun?  |kopfkrat

Wird damit nicht eher versucht die Population von Vögeln zu erhöhen?
Würde es nicht eher zu Tierschutz passen?  

Also wenn ich nochmal Jung wäre fände ich so eine Tour zu Ruten und Rollenbauern ...oder zu deren Vertriebsstrukturen interessant. oder auch zu den Futtermittelherstellern

Werksbesichtigung bei Zammataro & Co.

Weil damit auch Hintergrundwissen vermittelt wird bzw. werden könnte.

Oder auch eine Besichtigung diverser Aufzuchtstationen.

Was auch gut ankommt sind Vorträge diverser Angelprofis incl. Montagenbau etc....Materialwartung  Rollen auseinanderbauen/ zusammenbauen ..bespulen etc.


----------



## Laichzeit (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was kann ich mit meiner Jugendgruppe relativ leicht basteln ?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Was haben Nistkästen mit Naturschutz zu tun?  |kopfkrat
> 
> Wird damit nicht eher versucht die Population von Vögeln zu erhöhen?



Was hat Fischbesatz mit Naturschutz zu tun? |kopfkrat Wird damit nicht eher versucht, die Population von fangbaren Fische  zu erhöhen? :q


----------



## Andre´ (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was kann ich mit meiner Jugendgruppe relativ leicht basteln ?*

Hi Leute 

Bitte keinen Flame hier, das soll ein konstruktiver Austausch an Ideen und Projekten sein und keine Haarspalterei.. Wäre schade wenn so ein toller thread den Bach runter geht.

Da waren wieder tolle Sachen dabei, wie zB die Wobbler aus Fimo. Mit der Tauchschaufel müsste man sich noch was überlegen, aber ansonsten Top. !


----------



## Forellenberti (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was kann ich mit meiner Jugendgruppe relativ leicht basteln ?*

Hallo Andre',

ich gebe Dir recht, wir sollten das ganze auf das wesentliche beschränken.
Die Äußerungen mancher stimmen mich nachdenklich, sie scheinen das Natursystem wohl nicht verstanden zu haben. Die Kommentare ihrerseits sind meiner Meinung nach genauso einseitig wie die derer, welche sie angreifen.
Schade eigentlich! #d#d


----------



## bernie (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was kann ich mit meiner Jugendgruppe relativ leicht basteln ?*

Der Vorschlag Nistkästen kam ja von mir....

Lasst bitte weitere Diskussionen darüber HIER im Thread, sondern lasst uns OT bleiben.


----------



## willmalwassagen (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was kann ich mit meiner Jugendgruppe relativ leicht basteln ?*

Unsere Jugengruppe war jetzt  im Freibad(September) und haben dort die Funktion von Rettungswesten und Überlebensanzug sowie schwimmen mit Anglerkleidung geübt.
Zusätzlich wurde mit Kunstködern in dem kristallklaren Wasser geübt wie Kunstköder laufen.
Geht auch in der Schwimmhalle, einfach beim zuständigen Amt eine Übungsstunde für die Jugend beantragen.
1.Hilfe, speziell für Anglertypische kleinere Veletzungen und daraus ableitend ein kleines 1.H Set.
Fischmemory , da lernen die einfach alle Fische kennen. Zusätzlich ein Fischquiz mit heimischen Fischen.
Diese Spiele selbst bauen geht auch mit kleinen Kindern. Bilder drucken und auschneiden. Karton schneiden und Bilder draufkleben  usw.

Für 6- 10 Jährige einfach aufpassen dass die Kleineren nicht überfordert werden.

Für den Jugendleiter ohne Plan sollte es Seminare des Fischereiverbandes geben oder über das Jugendamt der zuständigen Gemeinde.


----------



## Siever (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was kann ich mit meiner Jugendgruppe relativ leicht basteln ?*

Ich bin auch Jugendwart und versuche mich gerade in deine Lage zu versetzen. Erfahrungsgemäß ist oft nicht viel Kohle für die Jugend da, aber ein paar Kröten wirst du bestimmt zur Verfügung haben und das ein oder andere Material wirst du sicher auch umsonst oder günstiger bekommen?!
Ich hätte da auch ein paar Ideen. Wenn ihr Vereinsboote habt, könntet ihr beispielsweise Bootsrutenhalter (aus HT-Rohren) basteln oder Bootsanker herstellen. Hierfür werden einfach große Konserven, Beton, Ösen/Karabiner und Seile benötigt.

Außerdem könntest du in den örtlichen Zigarrenladen gehen und nach Zigarrenkisten fragen. Mit etwas Farbe, Kleber und Schaumstoff können sich die Kinder dann ihre eigenen Köderboxen bauen und bemalen.

Ansonsten kannst du auch die Vereinsmitglieder bitten, defekte Gummiköder und Jigköpfe bei dir abzugeben. Mit etwas Gummifischkleber können sich die Kinder ihre eigenen Kreationen basteln (allerdings besser mit Handschuhen wegen der Weichmacher etc.) . Und von den defekten Jigköpfe könntet ihr die Bleiköpfe abknipsen und die Kugeln beim nächsten Flohmarkt als Dropshotbleie verkaufen


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was kann ich mit meiner Jugendgruppe relativ leicht basteln ?*



Siever schrieb:


> Ich bin auch Jugendwart und versuche mich gerade in deine Lage zu versetzen. Erfahrungsgemäß ist oft nicht viel Kohle für die Jugend da, aber ein paar Kröten wirst du bestimmt zur Verfügung haben und das ein oder andere Material wirst du sicher auch umsonst oder günstiger bekommen?!
> Ich hätte da auch ein paar Ideen. Wenn ihr Vereinsboote habt, könntet ihr beispielsweise Bootsrutenhalter (aus HT-Rohren) basteln oder Bootsanker herstellen. Hierfür werden einfach große Konserven, Beton, Ösen/Karabiner und Seile benötigt.
> 
> Außerdem könntest du in den örtlichen Zigarrenladen gehen und nach Zigarrenkisten fragen. Mit etwas Farbe, Kleber und Schaumstoff können sich die Kinder dann ihre eigenen Köderboxen bauen und bemalen.
> ...


Auch klasse Vorschläge....


----------



## PirschHirsch (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was kann ich mit meiner Jugendgruppe relativ leicht basteln ?*

Weihnachten is ja nu schon fast wieder rum - aber die Fimo-Wobbler würden sich als Zweitversionen ohne Haken und Tauchschaufel durchaus auch als Anhänger für nen anglerischen "Kiddie-Christbaum" eignen 

Kommt doch goil, wenn unter so einem Tree (bzw. einer auf diese Weise gestalteten Teil-Astsektion desselben, wenn Muddi evtl. den Rest traditionell gestalten will) zu Hause dann womöglich noch ein Rutengeschenk etc. liegt.

Man muss ja nicht gleich den dominanten Spitzenstern durch ne selbstgeschnitzte Schaumstoff-Forelle ersetzen


----------



## LänglicherLeng (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was kann ich mit meiner Jugendgruppe relativ leicht basteln ?*

Recycling von verbrauchten Utensilien, Resten usw.

Schulmalpinsel die mit der Zeit eine Glatze bekommen haben, werden zu neuen Feststellposen. Das Metallteil kann ruhig dran bleiben, wird dann halt "unten". Die Holzstiele farblich gestalten, Schnur wird später durch Gummiringe fixiert. Aus Bindedraht kann wer will, auch Ösen machen. 

Aus manchen ausgedrockneten oder verbrauchten Filzstiften lassen sich ebenfalls Posen bauen. Dazu die Farbfilzmine entnehmen, die Schreibspitze ziehen. Spitze mit Holzzahnstocher oder per Heißklebepistole (Boden) verschließen. Ösen aus Bindedraht fertigen oder mit Gummiringen versehen.     

Aus leicht defekten oder nicht mehr benutzten Tischtennisbällen, lassen sich mit etwas Bindedraht perfekte leichte Bissanzeiger für das Grundangeln herstellen. 

Aus zerbrochenen Linealen lassen sich noch prima Haspeln für Vorfächer oder Vorfachleine machen. Für die Haken ein Streifen Haushaltschwamm aufkleben.

Die Dosen von verbrauchten Schulwasserfarben, Niveadosen, ergeben ideale Dosen für allerlei Kleinteile wie Haken, Wirbel...

Aus großen breiten Trinkhalmen oder einem Stück Benzin-, Wasser-, Luftschlauch werden Tiroler-Hölzel gefertigt. An die Posenspitze geklebt oder gebunden, nimmt ein Stück durchsichtiger Schlauch in der richtigen Stärke auch ein Knicklicht auf und fertig ist die Leutpose. Im Ring gelegt ergibt der Schlauch einen Bissanzeiger, wahlweise mit Knicklicht im Inneren. Als Stöpsel eigenen sich immer Reste von Rundhölzern oder noch einfacher Möbel-Holzdübel (ja die gibt es auch in dünn). Aus sehr kurzen Resten vom Schlauch, kann man immer noch ein paar Gummiringe (für die Posen) schneiden.   

Und immer schön die Augen offen halten, nach allem möglichen, aus dem Angelzeug entstehen kann. 
Alte Modeschmuck-, Kunstperlen- oder Glaskette - die Perlen sind für uns Angler von Interesse, auch so manch Klitzerteilchen auf Modeschmuckketten kann ein zweites Leben auf einem Selbstbauspinner oder Löffelblinker führen. Kleine runde Strasssteine werden zu Augen an Wobbler, Gufi und Co.
Alte CD Sammeltaschen eigenen sich ideal für die Aufbewahrung von Vorfächern. 
Ein Stück übrig gebliebenes Kunststoff-Wasserrohr ergibt mit wenig Aufwand (zwei Verschlusskappen zu 1-2 Euro) von der Posendose, Köderdose bis hin zum Rutenrohr allerlei runde Behälter. Bie Rohre gibt es in unterschiedlichen Durchmesser von 4cm bis (keine Ahnung) 25-30cm? Auf Reste von Schaumstoff-Rohrisolationsschlauch passen perfekt allerlei Vorfächer. Manchmal braucht es nur den kleinen Anstupser schon sieht man in vielen alten Dingen ein zweites Leben.


----------



## Forellenberti (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was kann ich mit meiner Jugendgruppe relativ leicht basteln ?*

Hallo Andre,

und was ist aus deinem Projekt geworden?

Gruß Forellenberti #h


----------



## Andre´ (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was kann ich mit meiner Jugendgruppe relativ leicht basteln ?*

so kurzes update:


Wir haben jetzt mal 3 Basteltermine vereinbart bis ende Januar. 

Gekauft und bestellt habe ich: 

- Öhrhaken zum Bau von Methodvorfächern 
-   150 Jighaken zum Sonderpreis, daraus machen wir Dropshotmontagen und basteln mit Gummis, Lametta und Feedern,  Köder zum Spinnfischen.
-  Rohrisolierung 2 Meter und Stecknadeln zum Bau von Vorfachaufwicklern für die og Haken
- Lüftungsband zum Bau von Futterkörbchen mit Dachdeckerblei
-  Guarkernmehl ( aktuelle Fisch und Fang ) und kleine verschliessbare Behälter zum mischen von Hakendips. Als Flavour nehm ich wohl Puddingpulver in verschiedenen Geschmacksrichtungen und Knoblauchpulver etc...
- Paniermehl zum mischen von Teig als Köder/Füllung Futterkorb für die Methodmontagen
das wird dann eingefroren in kleinen Portionen
- Haarnadeln und Kleber zum Bau von Bissanzeigern mit Legomännchen. 

Wichtig war mir dass wir die Sachen auch wirklich oft nutzen können und da wir sehr viel mit Futterkörbchen angeln, lag für mich recht nahe,einfach eine komplette Montage dafür zu bauen. Damit entwickeln die Kinder auch ein Verständnis wie das ganze funktioniert:

Sprich: Vorfächer , Korb, Köder, Dip, Futter, Bissanzeiger und damit es auch gut verstaut ist einen Vorfachwickler. Für die Spinnfischer dann noch das mit den Jighaken und Dropshotmontagen. Damit für alle was dabei ist.



Werde von den ersten Erfolgen oder Misserfolgen #q  berichten.

Danke nochmal für die zahlreichen Vorschläge, falls das Wetter weiter schlecht bleibt werden wir wohl noch mehr Sachen basteln.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was kann ich mit meiner Jugendgruppe relativ leicht basteln ?*

Super - direkt am Angeln dran!!
KLASSE!!!!


----------



## PAFischer (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was kann ich mit meiner Jugendgruppe relativ leicht basteln ?*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> ....kann man dann parallel "durch die Hintertür" einführen
> 
> --> den Kiddies dabei erklären, warum es sinnvoll sein kann, ...
> 
> ...




mann mann mann...... ich wittere hier hochkarätiges Boardferkelpotential


----------



## Andre´ (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was kann ich mit meiner Jugendgruppe relativ leicht basteln ?*

Also die erste Bastelstunde mit den Kids ist rum.
Es waren 11 Kinder + 3 Betreuer da und wir haben Haarvorfächer und Dropshotmontagen sowie Hakenaufwickler aus Rohrisolierung gebaut. 
Ich muss aber leider sagen es war sehr mühsam und für die Kinder gar nicht so einfach die Knoten auf die schnelle nachzubauen. Oft nur mit grosser Hilfe von uns.... 
Auch waren die Haken mit Grösse 12 ( für unsere Gewässer eigentlich ideal ) zu klein für den Anfang. Im Schnitt haben die Kinder leider nur 3 Haken geschafft #c und ein Dropshot vorfach. 

Nun zu den positiven Ereignissen:m
Sie waren Feuer und Flamme und mit riesen Begeisterung dabei #6 und wollen gleich noch viel öfter als die geplanten 3x basteln |bigeyes

Nicht ideal gelaufen aber doch mit positivem Fazit. Sie sind halt doch erst 6-10 Jahre alt ...


----------



## daci7 (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was kann ich mit meiner Jugendgruppe relativ leicht basteln ?*

Wenn die Kids Feuer und Flamme waren ist es mMn ideal gelaufen #6
Super Sache!


----------



## Allround-Angler (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Was kann ich mit meiner Jugendgruppe relativ leicht basteln ?*



Andre´ schrieb:


> Auch waren die Haken mit Grösse 12 ( für unsere Gewässer eigentlich ideal ) zu klein für den Anfang. Im Schnitt haben die Kinder leider nur 3 Haken geschafft #c und ein Dropshot vorfach.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da muß ich an meine Anfänge denken. 
War eine Riesenfummelei einen Haken anzubinden und ich war bestimmt noch langsamer.

Und genau auf diese Begeisterung kommt es an. Ganz toll, was Ihr da auf die Beine stellt#6.


----------



## Andre´ (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was kann ich mit meiner Jugendgruppe relativ leicht basteln ?*

Nächstes update.

Die beiden letzten Freitage haben wir nochmal gebastelt und das mit deutlich mehr Erfolg als beim Haken binden. Da bin ich wirklich zufrieden damit.

Wir haben in Zweiergruppen Futterkörbe aus Lüftungsband und Dachdeckerblei gemacht. Einer musste immer halten, der andere schneiden und biegen. Für jede Gruppe haben wir immer eine Schablone vorbereitet gehabt so dass eigentlich alles komplett im Alleingang gemacht wurde.  
Den Kindern hat es gefallen und im Schnitt konnte jeder 5 Futterkörbe mit nach Hause nehmen. Auch die Qualität war überraschend gut. Damit würde ich auch selber angeln gehn.#6

Das absolute Highlight war aber letzte Woche, mit Angelteig kneten und Hakendip mit Guarkernmehl mischen.
Die Kinder sollten jeweils 5 verschiedene Gewürze in Pulverform,  ein Kilo Semmelbrösel und eine Schüssel mitbringen und ich hatte Puddingpulver mit Schoko, Vanille und Erdbeergeschmack für alle dabei. Ein ganz engagierter Vater hatte zudem für jedes Kind 5 alte Filmdosen und einen Mixer besorgt so dass wir unseren Hakendip abfüllen und auch bissi was schreddern konnten. 
Zuerst haben wir mal vorgeführt wie der Hakendip funktioniert, damit sich die Kinder auch richtig was darunter vorstellen können. Dann haben wir das Guarkernmehl in Tassen aufgeteilt und jeder durfte sich 2 Löffel in die Filmdosen füllen und jeweils einen Löffel Gewürz dazutun. Man könnte aber durchaus auch 1:1 mischen. Das Mehl bindet echt wie der Teufel und gibt einen Super zähen Schleim um den Köder der sich langsam auflöst. total genial das Zeugs ( Danke Fisch und Fang )
an Gewürzen hatten die Kinder Knoblauch, Nelken, Cayennepfeffer, Zimt, , Curry, Chilli, Anis und Zucker dabei.
Ihr könnt Euch vorstellen wie das in der Hütte gerochen hat und wie die Tische aussahen ^^ 

Dann ging es ans Teig herstellen. Jeder hat 2 Tassen Paniermehl in die Schüssel bekommen und ein halbes Päckchen Puddingpulver,d as ganze mit Schoko Vanille und Erdbeer. Dann haben wir bei allen immer langsam Wasser nachgeschüttet und die Kinder haben gematscht wie die bekloppten ^^ Die waren wirklich total begeistert und sie haben teilweise den halben Teig gleich selber genascht. 
O-Ton: das ist ja besser als Plätzchenteig
 Damit das ganze nicht so arg klebt haben wir noch Olivenöl beigemischt. Fazit: Von der Konsistenz her wirklich gut, obwohl es relativ einfach ist, vom Rezept her. 
Die 4rte Teigkugel durften die Kinder dann selber mit Ihren eigenen Gewürzen anmischen. Das war das Highlight. Da flog wirklich alles was am Tisch stand rein und hat fürchterlich gestunken. Jeder wollte natürlich an allen Teigen schnüffeln und alles wurde probiert. 
Die Tische waren mittlerweile nicht mehr erkennbar und aus der schicht Paniermehl und Gewürz hätte man sicherlich nochmal ein paar Kugeln machen können ^^

Wir haben am Schluss alle zusammen noch 20 Minuten geputzt und gesaugt, aber das war es vollkommen wert. Muss ich wirklich jedem Jugendwart empfehlen, ist total einfach und lustig das zu machen. #6

Weitere Termine sind erstmal nicht peplant wird aber im nächsten Winter auf jeden Fall wiederholt :l


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was kann ich mit meiner Jugendgruppe relativ leicht basteln ?*

GEILE Geschichte!!!!!

DANKE  für Deine Rückmeldung!!!!!!!


Andre´ schrieb:


> Cayennepfeffer, Zimt, , Curry, Chilli, Anis und Zucker dabei.
> Ihr könnt Euch vorstellen wie das in der Hütte gerochen hat und wie die Tische aussahen ^^


Das wär doch mal was für ein Video gewesen ;-)))


----------



## Forellenberti (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was kann ich mit meiner Jugendgruppe relativ leicht basteln ?*

Sorry,

das Thema ist bei mir irgendwie untergegangen. War ja wohl ein voller Erfolg. Solltet ihr weitermachen. :m


----------



## PirschHirsch (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Was kann ich mit meiner Jugendgruppe relativ leicht basteln ?*

Hallo André, das klingt alles voll geil, da ist ordentlich spaßig (aber sinnvoll) was los - GENAU SO begeistert man die Kinds richtig fürs Angeln #6

Ein engagierter Jugendleiter ist Gold wert (kenne ich aus eigener Jungangler-Erfahrung).

Da kann ich nur sagen: Weitermachen!

________________________________________

Zum Knotenbinden hätte ich noch eine Idee: 

Lass die Kids das Gewickel bzw. Geknote eventuell zuerst mal mit dicken bunten Schnüren (Kordeln etc.) üben, bevor es an das eigentliche Gefizzel geht

--> als "Demo-Wirbelöhr" etc. kann dann z. B. ein großer Schlüsselring herhalten

--> zum No-Knot-Zeigen z. B. einfach dickeren Gartendraht zu nem großen "Hakenschenkel" mit Öhr biegen und da die Demo-Wicklung mit roter Kordel etc. dran anbringen

--> da ist dann auch der "Wicklungsbeginn" gegenüber der Hakenöhr-Biegeendritze (wie man es bei Haken mit nicht vollständig zugeschweißten Öhren allgemein immer machen sollte) gut optisch nachvollziehbar

Für den Grinner etc. dann halt alternativ Schlüsselringe nehmen.

So kannst quasi alles zunächst im gut sichtbaren XXL-Format vormachen, die Kids können dann mit ihren Kordelstücken / Schlüsselringen / vorgebogenen Drahtstücken jeweils "live-simultan" mitbasteln, bis der Bewegungsablauf stimmt

--> und das zunächst völlig gefahrlos ohne Haken bzw. Widerhaken sowie ebenfalls sehr günstig (einfach dicke Bastelkordel als Meterware bei Ebay bzw. im Baumarkt holen oder so). Und weniger stressig, weil nicht nach evtl. runtergefallenen Mini-Kleinteilen gesucht werden muss 

--> wenn es dann an die eigentlichen Haken bzw. Kleinteile geht, wissen die dann sozusagen schon viel besser, was sie da tun (sollen) = senkt eventuellen Fizzel- bzw. Such-Frust sowie das Verletzungsrisiko.

Zudem sind die Kordelstücke ein paar Mal wiederverwendbar, wenn die Kordel so fett ist, dass man die Demo-Knoten wieder halbwegs stressfrei aufgezogen bekommt

--> die Kordel kann zum Zeigen/Üben ja ruhig 1 cm Durchmesser haben.

Für eventuelle Schnur-an-Schnur-Verbindungen dann zwecks besserer Sichtbarkeit jeweils einfach zwei Kordelstücke mit unterschiedlichen Farben nehmen (ggf. auch noch mit unterschiedlichen Durchmessern, um z. B. Schlagschnur-an-Hauptschnur besser zu simulieren).

Parallel trainiert derlei "Modell-Übertragung" (= aus Modell wird Realität) nebenbei bzw. ganz automatisch das kindliche Abstraktionsvermögen - auch in pädagogischer Hinsicht vielleicht nicht ganz schlecht.


----------

